# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشکده داروسازی در البرز راه اندازی می شود

## Lara27

تاریخ خبر:                                                   ۱۳۹۳/۰۸/۰۹ ۱۳:۰۳:۳۴                                             



*رئیس دانشگاه علوم پزشكی البرز:* * دانشکده داروسازی در البرز راه اندازی می شود               *  				 				با راه اندازی دانشكده دارو سازی دراین استان دانشجویان می توانند دروس  پایه را در دانشگاه و دروس كارگاهی و آزمایشگاهی را در شركت های دارو سازی  طی كنند.				


 رئیس دانشگاه علوم پزشكی البرز در اولین همایش  وحدت صنت و دانشگاه گفت: در كشور ما نیز باید همگام با كشور های پیشرو  ارتباط منسجم صنعت و دانشگاه شكل بگیرد. 

دكتردرفشی با بیان اینكه  دانشگاه با تولید علم كاربردی و نیروی انسانی متخصص را برای حضور در صنعت  تربیت نماید تصریح كرد: صنعت می تواند بستری مناسب را برای عملیاتی شدن  تحقیقات و پژوهش های كاربردی دنشگاه فراهم كند. 

رئیس دانشگاه علوم  پزشكی البرز بر رواج تحقیقاتی كه قابلیت تجاری شدن دارد تاكید كرد و افزود:  طرح های پژوهشی باید متناسب با نیازهای صنعتی استان رشد كند تا بتوان از  تمام ظرفیت های استان به خوبی استفاده شود. 

وی با اشاره به ظرفیت  های بالقوه استان البرز به عنوان بزرگترین صنعت دارویی در كشور گفت: این  دانشگاه قصد دارد با راه اندازی دانشكده دارو سازی به شكلی نو مشاركت در  بخش صنعت و دانشگاه را افزایش نماید. 

دكتر درفشی تصریح كرد: با راه  اندازی دانشكده دارو سازی دراین استان دانشجویان می توانند دروس پایه را  در دانشگاه و دروس كارگاهی و آزمایشگاهی را در شركت های دارو سازی طی كنند.  

وی در پایان بر ارتباط نزدیك صنعت و دانشگاه تاكید كرد و خاطر  نشان شد: این ارتباط باید در جهت كیفیت بخشیدن به محصولات و تولیدات در بخش  صنعت و كاربردی شدن طرح های پژوهشی دانشگاه در جهت پیشرفت كشور و استان  باشد.







http://www.bornanews.ir:yahoo (15):

----------


## artim

این که خبر قدیمیه

----------


## Lara27

> این که خبر قدیمیه


یعنی تاپیک تکراریه؟
خو من تازه فهمیدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> یعنی تاپیک تکراریه؟
> خو من تازه فهمیدم


اره فکر کنم تاپیکش هست خیلی وقت پیشا

----------


## sheida_

بلهههههههههههه
آیتک ورودی 94 این دانشگا باشه صلوااااات... :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

> بلهههههههههههه
> آیتک ورودی 94 این دانشگا باشه صلوااااات...


باهم ایشالا :Y (622):  :Y (622):  :Y (622):  :Y (622):  :Y (622):  :Y (622):  :Y (622):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (507):  :Y (507):  :Y (507):  :Y (507):  :Y (464):  :Y (464):  :Y (464):  :Y (464):  :Y (464):  :Y (757):  :Y (757):  :Y (757):  :Y (757):  :Y (616):  :Y (616):  :Y (616):  :Y (616):  :Y (386):  :Y (386):  :Y (386):  :Y (386):  :Y (468):  :Y (468):  :Y (468):  :Y (468):  :Y (663):  :Y (663):  :Y (663):

----------

